# Baby Eagle 9mm



## polyguy (May 4, 2007)

Thought I'd post and give a word or two on my newest gun:
I just picked up my Baby Eagle semi-compact 9mm in polymer and headed straight to the range with some friends. It shot really good. And the accuracy is damn awesome. I mean, right out of the box and into action with no malfunctions at all. Its just that first double action pull...it has got to be like 12lbs. Other than that, I love this gun. I think I'm gonna be carrying it for a while.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That seems to be the way they work, but I have read where once you master the trigger pull they are a good gun. After using it some the trigger will also seat in and drop a little on the pull. Good luck.

Best, Baldy.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I had one of those and it is a great gun. The accuracy is really hard to beat, not to mention the reliability and the feel of the grip. That double action trigger pull will get better with use. Try dry firing it a lot.


----------



## polyguy (May 4, 2007)

Maximo said:


> I had one of those and it is a great gun. The accuracy is really hard to beat, not to mention the reliability and the feel of the grip. That double action trigger pull will get better with use. Try dry firing it a lot.


It definately is. See, I'm coming from Glocks. And I've gotten used to those triggers so much.
To be honest, your posts on it helped me comfirm my purchase. I've been researching, reading reviews on it a lot these past few weeks. And all around the web & in/out of different gun shops. 
You said you _had_ one. What happened to it? I remember reading about you replacing it with an M&P...

Also, thanx a lot Baldy Sir. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

polyguy said:


> It definately is. See, I'm coming from Glocks. And I've gotten used to those triggers so much.
> To be honest, your posts on it helped me comfirm my purchase. I've been researching, reading reviews on it a lot these past few weeks. And all around the web & in/out of different gun shops.
> You said you _had_ one. What happened to it? I remember reading about you replacing it with an M&P...
> 
> Also, thanx a lot Baldy Sir. I'll keep that in mind.


 I sold the Baby Eagle to buy the M&P compact that I had been waiting to come out since the service model came out. There was nothing at all wrong with the gun other than a little holster wear from about a year and a half of carrying. It will probably come back to bite me in the butt. 
I have been carrying for a few years now and have been in search for the "perfect" all around gun (as if it existed) and the M&P compact is as close as I have been able to find. I buy sell and trade guns very regularly and in order to keep my marriage I had to sacrifice a gun and the Baby Eagle was just next in line to go.
A good 1911 is the only gun I have every found with a faster trigger than the Baby Eagle when in SA, the double action is a little stiff but gets better with time.


----------



## polyguy (May 4, 2007)

Oh ok. I sorta did the same also with guns. My ex-girl would be sarcastic and ask what gun did I get this week/month...I've slowed down though. This recent purchase ended an almost 2 year drout. And my current girl actually loves to shoot. I believe that _perfect all around _gun does exist to each his own, you know. To me, that gun in 9mm is what I have. It's reliable, accurate, affordable, and comfortable. As you mentioned, my next handgun later on down the road may be a Springfield Armory 1911 of some sort.


----------

